# Dude looks like a lady!



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

It seems my ACF, Elmo, has grown a lady part, so is now Felicity 
I have a quick question for other ACF peoples  Felicity only seems to like Bloodworm. She tried the turtle pellets but spat them out; strange behaviour, for somebody who'll allegedly eat anything, I thought 
I've tried other Gamma, frozen varieties but she's a bit Ho-Hum about the whole deal 
Do I need to feed her a variety?
Should I persist with the turtle pellets?
Thank you


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh no, acf identity crisis!! 

Regarding the food, I've been doing a bit of reading lately because mine are exactly like Felicity and won't entertain anything but bloodworm, and I was worried that it wasn't good for them.

The general consensus seems to be that it's not great to feed bloodworm all the time (it should be more of a now & again treat), and that they will eventually accept the pellets if you persist  Apparently earthworms are also a good food!

So I think you and I need to be strict with our wayward, naughty froggies and make them eat the pellets as they are good for them!


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

We shall persist with the pellets, then. I had a feeling that's how it might be  I just couldn't believe it, when she spat them out 

How are your newcomers? Has Pixie been the gracious hostess?


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

I know, it's like getting kids to eat vegetables!! 

The newbies are settling in fine thanks  It's been quite entertaining too, they have very poor eyesight so they seem to think that everything is food... which led to some confusion at feeding time earlier today, when one of them tried to eat Pixies foot!  Lucky they have no teeth really, and can't do any damage!


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

I pre-soaked the Reptamin Turtle Pellets, this morning. Still, Miss Felicity spat them out, with an expression of complete disgust, on her face 
I've just been looking on Amazon and found King British Turtle Food and Zoo Med Natural Aquatic Turtle Food. I think I might see, if she prefers one of those.


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

Good news 
Felicity ate a small piece of pellet, this morning  and I have some of the Zoo Med Turtle Food arriving, today. 
So it looks as if a hungry Felicity will eventually eat pellets :thumbup1:


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

Zoo Med pellets seemed to go, OK, today :thumbup1:


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

That's good news! Mine are now eating the reptomin pellets too


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

magpie said:


> That's good news! Mine are now eating the reptomin pellets too


Most excellent :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

I think they give in when they realise that's all they're going to get!!


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

Empty Tummies ALWAYS win, in the end


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

And here is one of them, scoffing on the formerly detested pellets


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

I just love those little hands 
When I did my water change/clean out, I found lots of pellet debris hidden in her plant pots; just like a teenage anorexic 
Felicity is currently enjoying Gamma Amphibian  with the Bloodworm, once a week.
I'm sorry, I feel I've let the side down  I have been defeated


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

I find bits of pellets here & there, I think because of their poor eyesight they can't find all the little bits. Do you think Felicity isn't eating any at all though?

Don't feel bad, you can't force them and you've been trying so hard to find something that she'll eat!


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

The terrible trio invented a new game today... trying to eat the gravel vac as I attempt to do a water change  
One of them even tried to climb inside it. Not almost got sucked up accidentally. Oh no. Actually grabbed hold of it and tried to get in it! :eek6:

My frogs are stoopid! 

They then chased all the bubbles created when I was pouring the clean water back in the tank...


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

Ha Ha. No sense of self preservation or danger
I've noticed the bubble chasing too. Sometimes I tipple a little extra water in, Felicity goes bonkers trying to catch it.
She loves water change because she suddenly discovers all he bits, that weren't worth eating before. I use a turkey baster, for removing all the debris.
She's on the frozen turtle food. Tries to take it from my hand and jam the hole frozen block in her tiny mouth. Her tiny hands are so busy, cramming all the bits in :eek6:
Are your newbies starting to put weight on? They looked so wee, when you first had them, next to Miss Pixie


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

They're such greedy little things, aren't they!? 

The newbies are doing well, and yep, putting on some weight 

This is them when they first arrived 


And this is them now (with Pixie at the bottom)


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

Looking good :thumbup::thumbup:
Weren't they poor little things, when they arrived.
I adore Felicity, now. I'm always showing her pics to people but we don' t always get a positive response :sad: There's no accounting for taste


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Aw, some people don't know what true beauty is! 
I however would love to see more pics of Felicity!


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

Felicity says "Thanks!".
I'll try to get some new pics of her


----------

